# White shark, anyone?



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

http://youtu.be/SDDI7pyHGe4


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It could cool just to say "Yeah, I caught a Great White off the beach today" and be completely serious


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd you go to sharksonthesand.com the complete story and pics is on there


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty darn cool there!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would feed the guy with the camera to the shark since he couldn't even hold it still.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It was his wife. And I'm sure most camera people would be a little excited if they just beached a GW


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

That was cool!! Are there any laws against beaching or anything to GW sharks? Just curious. I would love to do it! His wife (a great fishing partner it seems) was just as excited as he was. I am glad he was trying to get it back in the water asap. Great video thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

JPack58 said:


> That was cool!! Are there any laws against beaching or anything to GW sharks? Just curious. I would love to do it! His wife (a great fishing partner it seems) was just as excited as he was. I am glad he was trying to get it back in the water asap. Great video thanks!:thumbsup:


Releasing that thing is where I'd end up losing a finger or 2.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

hope I'm wrong, but it looked gut hooked to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It did appear gut-hooked but those things survive all kinds of damaging events.

I caught a Blacktip Shark at West Pass over 10yrs ago that was about 5' long. I kept it and cleaned it within an hour of capture. The shark seemed very healthy and showed zero signs of weakness. It had what appeared to be a 12/0 J-hook buried deep in the tissue of the wall just entering the stomach, along with a couple feet of cable. I wouldn't have imagined the shark to survive something like that but it did.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I heard It's illegal to target White sharks but not illegal to remove your hook.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I heard It's illegal to target White sharks but not illegal to remove your hook.


its illegal to target them and you must cut the line as soon as you realize its a white shark, they are not to be targeted or fought for any amount of time. 

he did both.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would've had to beach it too. I can't stand the idea of a shark, fish, turtle, mermaid, etc swimming around with a bunch of line trailing it

At least he acknowledged it was a GW and took the necessary actions to get it back in the water and revive it unlike the dumbass who killed the white shark off of the Huntingdon pier (I think it was there) last year or so and tried to claim he thought it was a Mako


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> its illegal to target them and you must cut the line as soon as you realize its a white shark, they are not to be targeted or fought for any amount of time.


Source(s)???


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I would've had to beach it too. I can't stand the idea of a shark, fish, turtle, mermaid, etc swimming around with a bunch of line trailing it
> 
> At least he acknowledged it was a GW and took the necessary actions to get it back in the water and revive it unlike the dumbass who killed the white shark off of the Huntingdon pier (I think it was there) last year or so and tried to claim he thought it was a Mako


I agree. Why endanger the shark and other creatures by leaving a bunch of mono hanging out of it's mouth? Great way to decrease the chance of it's survival. If you must cut the line, get as close as reasonably possible to the hook.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

benjarmouche said:


> Source(s)???


a simple google search will bring a wealth of knowledge.

one source
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/marine/whiteshark.asp


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That had to be a rush !!!! Shark on !!!


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> a simple google search will bring a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> one source
> http://www.dfg.ca.gov/marine/whiteshark.asp


A petition for CESA status? That's hardly a source for a blanket statement.

Yeah, I couldn't find anything either.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

benjarmouche said:


> A petition for CESA status? That's hardly a source for a blanket statement.
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't find anything either.



RTWFP. read the whole freakin page! it goes on with question and answers with DFG and has links.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Land based shark fishermans dream come true.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just got my NOAA shark tagging kit and it says, "A person may fish for white sharks with rod and reel, but must release the fish immediately, with minimal injury, and without removing it from the water.


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

Q: Is fishing for white sharks illegal?

"White sharks are indeed illegal to take and have been protected in all California waters since January 1, 1994. Title 14, California Code of Regulations, Fish and Game Code Section 28.06 on page 25 of the California Sportfishing Regulations booklet clearly states that white sharks many not be taken under a sport fishing license. Commercial fishing operations may not target white sharks, either."

and per CESA effective March 1, 2013 "may be cited." Did he know that there was a chance he could catch a GW - of course. but when you target grouper are you not also targetting red snapper? similar rods/reels/bait so do we just stop fishing for grouper, and every comparable bottom species because the Commission has fraudulently closed a species to recreational fishermen?

If you kayak/drop a line on the Atlantic side of Florida (with 20/0 circles and the intention of landing a 13' hammer), could you also be "targetting a GW or something comparable." Check out OCEARCH and see how close a couple of their tags are at hitting the beaches on occasion... As a LBSF and team member you are contradicting everything you stand for...

He did his research on where and when to fish. Give the guy some credit for one hell of an accomplishment for a LBSF.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Bad ass


----------

